# When is the best time to do a cut out?



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Definitely procrastinate several months. not sure of your area, but they will need a flow to repair comb and build stores.


----------



## Mangonpeach (Nov 24, 2012)

I have the same thing here in washington a buddy of mine has a 3x3 foot hive in a wall of his barn. I really want to pull it out but when is best time of year?


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Mid April to early May in our area at the earliest. Heck the bees have been there this long, a couple more months is no big deal.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Steve Zone 5.... I am in Kentucky, and I believe we are at least a few weeks ahead of New London WI, for warm weather, and I would not even consider a cutout until mid April, would like to hold off until a full blown flow is in progress, around the 1st part of May.

cchoganjr


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait for drones if you don't get the queen they can raise a new 1


----------

